# Tri-state Show May 25-26, 2013 -- who's going?!



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Who is going to the adba tri state show in a few weeks?! Anybody here at all? I know a few people who are going but it would be fun to meet up


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Way to far for me but hope to make it in the next few years. Some of my fab bulldoggers are up their.


----------



## EastSideModog (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll be there with my five month old male .Pumped , only been to a fun show before ! Best of luck


----------



## Kaydeon Kyle (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd like to check this out. Any more info on it?


----------



## my pit gubol (May 14, 2013)

someone should get on the question thread lol sorry to butt in


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

Wish i could go..if anyone is driving through illinois and has room let me know


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

EastSideModog said:


> I'll be there with my five month old male .Pumped , only been to a fun show before ! Best of luck


Post pictures of your pup!! Sounds like we will be in the same ring  see you there!



Kaydeon Kyle said:


> I'd like to check this out. Any more info on it?


Go to the adba website and check it out!!  hope you come!


----------



## EastSideModog (Dec 11, 2012)

My dog Buddy is a fawn red nose . I'll be the bearded guy covered in tattoos . I'm on a mobile and slightly computer illiterate . Steven_Morrissey on instagram , tons of dog photos . Please check then out and let me know what you think . Lot of bonding and work in this pup


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Darn I don't have Instagram... :/


----------



## EastSideModog (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't know if you need one to view photos .


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll look for you on fb!! I have a pup similar color  female though


----------

